# 1 dead, others trapped in Miami parking garage collapse



## jar546 (Oct 10, 2012)

2:55PM EST October  10. 2012 -

MIAMI  (AP) — A section of a parking garage under construction at a community  college collapsed Wednesday, killing one worker and trapping at least  two others in the rubble, officials said. Several other workers were  hurt.

The two trapped workers used cellphones to talk to rescue  teams, Miami-Dade Fire-Rescue spokeswoman Griselle Marino said. Dogs,  firefighters and other people in hard hats walked over piles of  concrete, plywood and metal rubble to look for other possible victims.

Victoria Buczynski of Miami said she saw the collapse while she was..........................

Read story here:

1 dead, others trapped in Miami parking garage collapse


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 10, 2012)

I just lost a bid to build a 6 story garage not far from there.

Here is local coverage video.


----------



## cda (Oct 10, 2012)

miami parking garage collapse

I wonder if they are going to have to tear down the entire structure??

Parking garage collapses at Miami Dade College in Doral - Miami Herald


----------



## brudgers (Oct 11, 2012)

Looking at the photographs, it looks like the building was nearly done. Perhaps some skipped welds in the race to get the crane off-site?


----------



## codeworks (Oct 11, 2012)

is it cast in place concrete ? was shoring and reshoring properly done ? man, i hate to see that stuff. sad for those caught and killed/injured.


----------



## brudgers (Oct 12, 2012)

It's precast.


----------

